

Field of Dreams, our marketing challenge (Naked Startup) - andycroll
http://nakedstartup.com/2010/09/week-25-field-of-dreams/

======
sebg
From the blog - "Our particular struggle is with our marketplace, in the whole
it doesn’t know that it needs our product."

Do you have a well defined repeatable way to reach your end customers? If not,
I would suggest stopping everything you are doing and focus on that.

Some thoughts that came to mind - 1.) Can you apply this to local tennis
tournaments? 2.) Can you apply this to local <insert sport> clubs?

~~~
andycroll
That's exactly the point at which we are at. Trying to build a repeatable
customer generation 'system'.

~~~
sebg
Good luck. I just spent the last year trying to get a startup going where the
marketplace didn't really know that it needed my product. It proved an uphill
battle from start to finish.

My initial thought is that going after any and all sport leagues is way too
wide of a market for you to be able to really reach any of the key decision
makers. Perhaps find local sport leagues with people you like and chose one of
those and go after that market?

